# Project? Finishing Ultramarines



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, so, im gonna get going on finishing my current models, first off, i only have a webcam, so you wont get the best pics, but you will get a feel.

My dread:










I should have really based with Regal blue as you can hopefully see on the left part of the body a sort of dark patch, where the blue didn't go on as well. 

I will get on and paint it a little and show you how it goes, then I will be starting to finish my Chapter Banner bearer after or, i will be painting some generic marines


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

All parts that I want to be blue are now regal blue


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

i love how the black shows through, i need to start basing my models in black im so lazy


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

With this dread I am gonna try and combine the new and the classic look this is the classic:








and the new look:


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah im waiting for my glue so i can get my 2nd dred ready


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

FarseerNo3 said:


> yeah im waiting for my glue so i can get my 2nd dred ready


Cool, im gonna get some more pics.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, now heres whats new; I have, painted the regal blue bits, added silver to the feet, and put red on the legs as you can see


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

very nice indeed


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Heres it finally done, now for the weapons!


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

nice work mate!! if only my cam would take more detailed pics!! id show ya my pre-heresy IW tac squad! i think how your mixing the classic and more modern versions is a very good idea! keep up the good work!! and post some pics of the terminus when you take it off me!! haha! ill miss her!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

looks very good; i especially like your choice of a deeper red. i'd say it goes with the blue much better than the garish old-school 'red era' stuff, but you can definitely tell the influence. 

very nice work indeed.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

From what I can see it is turning out quite well indeed. Keep it up and keep the pics flowing


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, 1st set of weapons done, its the Assault Cannon and power fist.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

New addition. Missile launcher. Followed a kind of Crimson fist paint work, but kept it Ultramarines


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I've got a new member to the Ultramarines family comes in the name of a Land Raider Terminus!

I spent about 15 minutes just on the front door and here is the result:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, yesterday I changed all the heads on my masters of the chapter (except the master of the arsenal) because they look better with helmets. Pics tomorrow


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dread is looking sharp Mar.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how the helmeted chapter masters came out.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I like it all very much.... just not the blue. Why'd you have to pick blue? :cries:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Hespithe said:


> I like it all very much.... just not the blue. Why'd you have to pick blue? :cries:


Bl00 R00ls


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I give you... The masters of the chapter


----------



## freddy-on-fire (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow.. Amazing work! If within a few years I can paint anywhere near to your standard I'll be quite a happy hobbyist indeed, top stuff mate! :victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

freddy-on-fire said:


> Wow.. Amazing work! If within a few years I can paint anywhere near to your standard I'll be quite a happy hobbyist indeed, top stuff mate! :victory:


Thanks lol, I didn't know I was that good, It took me a couple of years to get to this standard, and I have a hell of a lot still to learn.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Cool Marneus. Looking at this has convinced me. I'm doin Ultramarines now


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking good. Nice job on the dread


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Trigger said:


> Cool Marneus. Looking at this has convinced me. I'm doin Ultramarines now


Lol, another person for the smurfs :biggrin:


plug said:


> Looking good. Nice job on the dread


Cheers Plug! It took me ages to finish that dread, and I still havent finished the Lascannon arm just yet, I will show you one day :grin:


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Lol, another person for the smurfs :biggrin:


I say Waaaagh, yer tink yer arr us smurfs? I'll show yer who's da real Smurf's arr... yer just want to be us deff-skullz but yer aint gettin' dat far yer little humie... yer ded I say


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Abthrillon said:


> I say Waaaagh, yer tink yer arr us smurfs? I'll show yer who's da real Smurf's arr... yer just want to be us deff-skullz but yer aint gettin' dat far yer little humie... yer ded I say


Well, as the Chapter master of the Ultramarines, I say....





ALL FIRE ON THOSE ORKS!!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, just converting my pred, and heres a pic:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, I found a new terminator helmet earlier, and decided, to use it, so here it is, I didnt paint on the white, I painted codex grey then drybrushed skull white on, and here is a look at it.


----------



## Dark Hunter (Mar 26, 2008)

good on the dread mar well done.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Dark Hunter said:


> good on the dread mar well done.


Cheers mate, sent you a PM by the way :grin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The next few things im planning to get are:

Devastator squad
Painting Station
Paints (Yellows and boltgun metal and white)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Turns out that I got an Assault Squad and a couple of paints, I'm gonna forget about the painting station cause I can get a Desk for £9 cheaper. But I'm thinking about 2 new projects for the Ultramarines they are a terminator commander, which will NOT be the blister because that model is absolutely horrible! But I will source some bitz, and then do that. The other project is the entire Scout company (10th) thats the more expensive part lol. I will get 4 Sniper squad sets, and 7 packs as I already have 1 of the normal scouts, its not too bad at somthing like £132 because an entire battle company is over £250 (yikes! I almost have a battle company!) I will keep you all updated as I go, the latter project will take the longest, and I might not get onto the first too soon, as i need my mother to buy online, which she doesn't like doing. 

But as of now, I am going to need:

Devastator squad
Assault squad box
2 x Tactical Squad box
4 x Sniper Scouts box
7 x Scouts box

Also, I might convert a scout as a commander, but that is still in the "planning" stage, but I will probably just go out and buy one...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Weeeeeeeeeell...

After a long time away, I still havent finished my marines. 

But I did start a small side project, Grey Knights, Just a small force, But I do want to buy a terminator commander to be my Brother Captain, cause I dont want Stern just yet .

I have some stormtroopers (still need to be undercoated) and I have 1 10 man squad of grey knights (6 done) and a 5 man squad (needs to be undercoated too), I am planning to leave the Grey Knights for a while as the new marines are coming in october, and I need to put an advance order in whenever i can, which will leave me with no money (well, in my account), but I do have a job so im happy .

No pics for now. But I will soon!

Hello again to you all!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see ya 'round again, bud! Now get movin' on them piccies! 


:drinks:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

loyalist42 said:


> Good to see ya 'round again, bud! Now get movin' on them piccies!
> 
> 
> :drinks:


Haha, well, my I really need a digi cam.... (BETTER SAVE!! :laugh


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Sweet! I look forward to seeing them, mate. Welcome back!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Good to see yer back. Get them pics up mate. By the way, I still want a return match:victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, got the last lot of stuff for a good month, got a Terminator Librarian and a Power Armour Librarian, so, they need painting soon, after my masters, Jesus, i have way too many unpainted models. My parents electricity is going onto a "Key meter" where you have to put money on the key for the electricity, so, that means a little less time on the computer and more time for painting, which will be a good... and bad thing, But i am aiming to sell my tau, then buy a digi cam, and get some pics in the factory line, cause i have LOADS to show! 

Cheers


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Marneus. You've echoed the style I'll be painting my dreadnought as I started collecting UMs in the yellow and red era. Never liked the red around the centre so the way you've done it looks great. I need to keep to using golden yellows as opposed to metallics like they do now for 2nd Co. so your dreadnought is good inspiration.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I thought i would write down this, im sorry I cant post pics, but I have some tau to shift and that will pay for a digi cam, so, just bare with me...


----------



## Death Korp (May 31, 2008)

Lets see some piccies, what you have done so far is great 

DK


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, I've managed to get a buyer for my tau, I will be using this money to go to a digi cam, this will then allow me to get lots of pics up. 

Ok, today I ordered my AOBR set, which will give me enough to start my Crimson Fists army, also, I really need to get rid of the orks to go towards a digi cam. The next big order will be the marines spearhead, which will be ordered in a couple of weeks (the week before it comes out) then that will most probably be the last thing to buy for my ultramarines. I will then continue with my crimson fists and then tie up loose ends on my ultras, eg, the new terminator rules, I will need to get some more termis (if i get more than enough its ideal for commander conversions). 

This is my last log until the 6th.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, well, I'm happy, I have AOBR 3 days early, I've made all of it, thats 10 more marines, 5 more terminators, 1 more dread, and a new commander. I really have got to get painting my marines :laugh:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, just figured i'd use the pics thats going into the battle report from mine and plugs and dark hunters game...









Ok only one 

Also, the spearhead comes tomorrow!!

And , I will be saving for a digi cam, at the beggining/end of october


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Got the spearhead, made it all bar the Techmarine which I am gonna get onto now, might beg plug to borrow his digi cam when i next see him


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Not tomorrow Mc now! i want to see more pics from you! :laugh: but cant wait to see the cannon good luck on it


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Small update:

Made all the spearhead models. Im really pleased. Will paint the older stuff, then will move on to newer stuff, gonna start this week painting a marine a day


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Small update:
> 
> Made all the spearhead models. Im really pleased. Will paint the older stuff, then will move on to newer stuff, gonna start this week painting a marine a day


That'd be some hardcore speed painting by my standards lol.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Syph said:


> That'd be some hardcore speed painting by my standards lol.


Lol, it is, im like lightning.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Banner + Bike:








Commander:








Apothecary and Veteran:








Veteran and Champion:










New stuffs


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Got the champion arm pads, it looks pretty good 

Think I might save for a while and get Some BFG and books


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They look ace , love the Banner, and the Commander. Can not wait antil they are painted


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, getting round to everything is hard when the parents want to get you to clean, we're gonna be moving end of this year, start of next, not too far, but I need storage for my models, thus I am buying a new case. THEN I will get a digicam, then, BFG I have to stick to this cause I need to know what to get. You should hopefully get pics before Xmas, even if it is from Plugs camera.

Also I have like 25 marines done, 1 librarian on the way, commander on the way, and I need to finish some vehicles, you WILL here from me soon


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=235134#post235134

WIP for my terminator librarian!

He's underway, as normal marines are boring me, will paint him, and then its back to the marine painting board


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

So, with almost another month since my last update (well, give or take 2 weeks lol). I come bearing bad new I'm afraid... My webcam died... And I have had to spend the £40 I had accumulated on Christmas presents, so, I'm broke . But, I have told myself to buy one in the new year, because it will be cheaper, and I won't have to dig into my pockets as much.


----------

